# hi how are you all .



## B_RAW (Dec 18, 2009)

Hi

I made the biggest forum noob mistake the otherday by just jumping in and asking a question. ( how rude of me ). Sorry lol

Well im 20/m and from the london aree and iv been trainning for about 2 years now. I love every miniute of it :thumb: .

Alongside of training im also studying an enginneering degree and love my cars aswell.

hope everyone has an ausoome year ahead of them

thanks

B_RAW


----------



## Críostóir (Dec 12, 2009)

HI B_RAW and welcome


----------



## abbey123 (Dec 30, 2009)

Hey.

Im new too and have bombarded these guys with questions but learnt so much from them already.

They are really great with advice.

Good luck.x


----------



## B_RAW (Dec 18, 2009)

that must be one of the quickest replys iv ever had lol.

hi callofthewild


----------



## B_RAW (Dec 18, 2009)

heeey abbey 123 how you doing


----------



## Críostóir (Dec 12, 2009)

B_RAW said:


> that must be one of the quickest replys iv ever had lol.
> 
> hi callofthewild


Hi m8 whats your stats and training routine :beer:


----------



## abbey123 (Dec 30, 2009)

Hey.

Im ok,disliking working out alone though and resisting cheese is killing me!

How hard do you train or is it more of a hobbie at the moment?


----------



## Críostóir (Dec 12, 2009)

abbey123 said:


> Hey.
> 
> Im ok,*disliking working out alone* though and resisting cheese is killing me!
> 
> How hard do you train or is it more of a hobbie at the moment?


how come....... I train alone get it done nice and quick no distractions....... :thumb:


----------



## abbey123 (Dec 30, 2009)

Think its because im still pretty new (and crap) at it. cardio is fine but worried my technique may not be correct.


----------



## Críostóir (Dec 12, 2009)

you do all your routin at home right... do you have membership to a local gym or leisure centre if your worried Id go on one of the week trials many of the gyms do and get one of the personal trainers to watch you and criteque your technique and you'll be fine !


----------



## B_RAW (Dec 18, 2009)

i stopped training about 2 weeks ago due to crimbo and exams coming up in january  .

im not at home at the momemnt so ill do a proper write up about my routine etc later.

iv been reading up on here and found allot of nnice little tips to help me in my routines this place is very helpfull. if only i had joined when i had started training : (

thanks

B_RAW


----------



## abbey123 (Dec 30, 2009)

callofthewild- There is a hard core gym near me the woman is like miss great Britain and went to italy and came like 3rd this year i know them all pretty well but im stupidly insecure. Am planning to venture down this week tho.

B-raw - make sure you do i can give you no advice but these guys are great.


----------



## B_RAW (Dec 18, 2009)

Hi abbey123

Keep at it when i started training i found it realllly crap and boring but then eventually you will notice huge improvments.

get a training buddy aswell . its always good to have that extra bit of motivation from a freind

thanks

B_RAW


----------



## Críostóir (Dec 12, 2009)

cool cool ah sure you'll be grand wen you go down just go down knowing what moves you need to learn to do properly and sure one of them will watch ya


----------



## abbey123 (Dec 30, 2009)

Yea they will I have already had many offers of that!lol! they are lovely tho got me a great app for my i pod which has helped loads.


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

Welcome to the board


----------



## Diesel Power (Dec 26, 2009)

How do fella, happy new year to you


----------



## McQueen (Aug 21, 2008)

abbey123 said:


> Yea they will I have already had many offers of that!lol! they are lovely tho got me a great app for my i pod which has helped loads.


What was the app if u dont mind me asking?


----------



## abbey123 (Dec 30, 2009)

McQueen said:


> What was the app if u dont mind me asking?


ifitness its great!


----------



## McQueen (Aug 21, 2008)

abbey123 said:


> ifitness its great!


Ooo kewl will have a look for it, is it free?

Steve


----------



## abbey123 (Dec 30, 2009)

McQueen said:


> Ooo kewl will have a look for it, is it free?
> 
> Steve


think its like 1.99 but well worth it.


----------



## McQueen (Aug 21, 2008)

Its in the SALE 1.19 BARGIN!!! (welsh accent) lol


----------



## abbey123 (Dec 30, 2009)

McQueen said:


> Its in the SALE 1.19 BARGIN!!! (welsh accent) lol


sale!

welsh!love u! lol!


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## B_RAW (Dec 18, 2009)

hi everyone .

Abeey123 what dose the app do ?


----------



## abbey123 (Dec 30, 2009)

hey b raw

It shows you all the different exercises you can do for different body parks and you can log all your info on it reps etc and set out your own routine on it.

i love it!


----------



## B_RAW (Dec 18, 2009)

oo thts pretty kwl iv been thinking about getting a i phone but they are just waay to delicate for a clumsy person like me.


----------



## abbey123 (Dec 30, 2009)

B_RAW said:


> oo thts pretty kwl iv been thinking about getting a i phone but they are just waay to delicate for a clumsy person like me.


lol just get a ipod touch then and leave it at home! lol! x


----------



## B_RAW (Dec 18, 2009)

abbey123 shhhhhhhhh ur guna make my bank balance go down


----------



## abbey123 (Dec 30, 2009)

treat yourself. 

Its well worth the money,even play wheres wally on mine!


----------



## B_RAW (Dec 18, 2009)

hmmmmm sooo tempting . ill shall see what my finance department says tomorrow. :thumb:


----------



## abbey123 (Dec 30, 2009)

hmmmm im thinking that abbey says yes so its totally fine!


----------



## B_RAW (Dec 18, 2009)

lol


----------



## abbey123 (Dec 30, 2009)

im serious! get wheres wally and pac man 2! lol!


----------



## iron head case (Jul 2, 2008)

Welcome


----------



## tazzy-lee (Oct 27, 2008)

welcome


----------

